# Wasn't sure what to call this



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a hoodie, hooded hat, cowl, tunic, hooded cowl and bandana cowl so I wasn't sure what to name it.

I decided on Robin Hood Bandana Cowl. It can be worn under or over your outerwear and gives extra warmth on those blustery days.

It was also difficult to take a pic of.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

What a great idea!


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Love this...be great on a cold day


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll call it GREAT!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

What a fantastic design.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a clever idea! Please tell me you have a pattern for this. This would be perfect to wear with jackets, sweatshirts and ponchos that don't have hoods.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great design!
Available yet?


----------



## sheree54849 (Aug 5, 2014)

very awesome design...are you going to be writing up a pattern for it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That would be great up North. Great idea!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

It's really cute whatever you call it, and practical!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

fantastic!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Neat idea!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Very attractive, should keep the wearer warm.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That looks cosy whatever it's called :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.

I do have a pattern. It's in all of my online shops

Here's a link to Raverly
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hood-bandana-cowl-2

Here's a link to Etsy
http://www.etsy.com/listing/244517804/hoodie-hood-and-cowl-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_2

and it's in my Craftsy shop too.



gramknits said:


> What a clever idea! Please tell me you have a pattern for this. This would be perfect to wear with jackets, sweatshirts and ponchos that don't have hoods.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool!  
Triangular dickie with hood :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Yes.

It's in my online shops.



Katsch said:


> Great design!
> Available yet?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes great name



Mary Diaz said:


> Cool!
> Triangular dickie with hood :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd call it awesome!


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

That's cute! With a little faux fur around the hood and a sparkly yarn for night out or a heather wool for a walk in the forest. I needed a Christmas gift idea and this may be it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sierrakj said:


> That's cute! With a little faux fur around the hood and a sparkly yarn for night out or a heather wool for a walk in the forest. I needed a Christmas gift idea and this may be it.


Cute idea!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I do have a pattern. It's in all of my online shops
> 
> ...


Just bought the pattern! Already have yarn too. It'll be perfect for the grandkids' sports games this fall. Bet I will be the envy of all the other grandmas!!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a great idea! So practical for kids too, no separate hat and scarf to get tangled up and lost on the playground. I hope it can be downsized?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you

After reading the comments, I think I may add to the pattern. It would be cute for kids.

If you're an experienced knitting, you can easily modify the pattern.



gramknits said:


> Just bought the pattern! Already have yarn too. It'll be perfect for the grandkids' sports games this fall. Bet I will be the envy of all the other grandmas!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It can be downsized if you're an experienced knitter.

I may add more sizes to the pattern or at least explain how to make different sizes.



yarnawhile said:


> That is a great idea! So practical for kids too, no separate hat and scarf to get tangled up and lost on the playground. I hope it can be downsized?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

:thumbup: Fabulous!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea.. :thumbup:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Great concept and really attractive as well.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there a pattern? Love this


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Very interested. Could you do this in a lighter yarn that can be washed in a washing machine. For teens living in warm south with only a month or two of cold days. Thanks. marywallis


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Wonderful, I can think of a few people who would just love this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

As always lovely work. You did it justice in the pictures. What a great idea.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great idea. You actually photographed it very well. Too bad I don't need cold weather gear.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I would call it gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Yes, the pattern is here

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hood-bandana-cowl-2

and here

http://www.etsy.com/listing/244517804/hoodie-hood-and-cowl-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_1

and in my Craftsy Shop



lizziebelle68 said:


> Is there a pattern? Love this


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

For an experienced knitter the pattern can be modified.

I'm going to be adding a small to the pattern.



marywallis said:


> Very interested. Could you do this in a lighter yarn that can be washed in a washing machine. For teens living in warm south with only a month or two of cold days. Thanks. marywallis


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job Grace, and it looks very warm.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you



snughollow said:


> Great job Grace, and it looks very warm.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

We had those a long time ago... they were called dickies. I might still have one somewhere.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing design. Really like this one. Did you design it in worsted at all?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I would call it wonderful! Such lovely fit and drape, Grace! And so unique!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> Amazing design. Really like this one. Did you design it in worsted at all?


I also would purchase if designed with worsted.

Awesome design


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you, I will purchase this for others great gift idea, many options with yarn choice and beads thank you


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Boy, I LIKE this too!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great idea..no more cold neck and back. Sorry, can't think of a name right off. Maybe something to point up the great cover-up feature.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love it! Thanks for the link to the pattern.

What would you say the difficulty level would be?


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Just purchased it. What wonderful unique gifts!
Red Robin (had to have the Robin Hood project) :thumbup:


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very clever design.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

LOVE the versatility of it! Plus as always so well constructed.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> For an experienced knitter the pattern can be modified.
> 
> I'm going to be adding a small to the pattern.


Not everyone is experienced. If so, one could use worsted or desired yarn and modify a pattern on hand to incorporate the general idea to any size..then no reason to purchase a new pattern. Just my opinion.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

The pattern description says for recommended yarns:
Recommend using natural fibers because they block so nicely
Color A for Hood Trim and Crocheted Edge  30 yards #5 bulky or 60 #4 worsted weight
Color B for Hood and Cowl  230 yards #5 bulky or 460 #4 worsted weight


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Perfect! I just had to have it.

Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Never was a big hat fan until I saw some of yours!!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> The pattern description says for recommended yarns:
> Recommend using natural fibers because they block so nicely
> Color A for Hood Trim and Crocheted Edge  30 yards #5 bulky or 60 #4 worsted weight
> Color B for Hood and Cowl  230 yards #5 bulky or 460 #4 worsted weight


 It also states worsted yarn is to be used doubled.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

That is great! Very useful.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I'd call it a hooded dickey


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks warm and comfy ... pretty, too.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Its fantastic and exactly what i was looking for.. You did a great job!! 
Thanks for posting where the pattern is available. :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

This is my favorite of you designs so far! My family in Michigan will love these for Christmas  Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very practical and so pretty.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it, it's such a fantastic idea. Is there a pattern available?


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

very pretty and practical


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

This piece looks so warm and cozy--especially here in the north. Great piece that shows excellent workmanship--and especially in black as they tell me that black is not an easy color to work with.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great design


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is so versatile. Great job.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Southern Girl, what a wonderful idea. I have not been machine knitting recently and your design, is inspiring me to make something new soon. From, Quill W-S, ( Susan ), U.K.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I do have a pattern. It's in all of my online shops
> 
> ...


SouthernGirl, what would you say the difficulty level is?


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

It's perfect, would love to have the instructions. Did you create it yourself? You probably already answered that, right. Again it is perfect.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks cool!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic idea,fabulous work.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks very much like a dicky with a hood instead of a roll neck. Very good idea.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

That is a super idea! Came out really well.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Versatile and cute!!! A wonderful idea!!! 
Bookmarked to knit after current projects...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I now have a pattern available for this in #5 Bulky and a pattern for #4 worsted weight.



gramknits said:


> What a clever idea! Please tell me you have a pattern for this. This would be perfect to wear with jackets, sweatshirts and ponchos that don't have hoods.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Patterns are available for 3 versions in my Raverly store.



sheree54849 said:


> very awesome design...are you going to be writing up a pattern for it?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I now have a pattern in worsted weight in 3 sizes. Check out my Raverly online shop or send a PM to me.



yarnawhile said:


> That is a great idea! So practical for kids too, no separate hat and scarf to get tangled up and lost on the playground. I hope it can be downsized?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I now have 3 versions in my Raverly online shop.



lizziebelle68 said:


> Is there a pattern? Love this


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have designed one with worsted weight in 3 sizes.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hood-bandana-cowl-two



marywallis said:


> Very interested. Could you do this in a lighter yarn that can be washed in a washing machine. For teens living in warm south with only a month or two of cold days. Thanks. marywallis


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are always so sweet in your responses. Thank you.



snughollow said:


> Great job Grace, and it looks very warm.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I do have one in worsted now.



cgcharles said:


> Amazing design. Really like this one. Did you design it in worsted at all?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is now available in worsted

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hood-bandana-cowl-two



waya said:


> I also would purchase if designed with worsted.
> 
> Awesome design


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is now available in worsted and 3 sizes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robin-hood-bandana-cowl-two



marywallis said:


> Thank you, I will purchase this for others great gift idea, many options with yarn choice and beads thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it is now available in three styles. worsted weight has 3 sizes.



Dusti said:


> Boy, I LIKE this too!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

just published a worsted weight with size 7 needle and 3 sizes



waya said:


> It also states worsted yarn is to be used doubled.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I now have 3 different styles. the worsted with size 7 has three sizes



auntycarol said:


> Love it, it's such a fantastic idea. Is there a pattern available?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.

I now have 3 styles. The worsted weight has 3 sizes.



quill-ws said:


> Southern Girl, what a wonderful idea. I have not been machine knitting recently and your design, is inspiring me to make something new soon. From, Quill W-S, ( Susan ), U.K.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you I will be buying this in a couple days. Thank you again. I will also get the bulky one.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you, just purchased.


----------

